# Diego's Planted Aquarium



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

*Photos of my Rams*


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

make a journal fyi


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Updates:

*Added new plants*
- Amazons
- Ferns
- El Niño 

*Added new fish*
- 1 Otto
- 2 Panda Corys
- 2 Exotic Plecos (Blue Phantom & Snowball)
- School of Cherry Barbs


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

lol you have my dream fish stock. 7 EBRs?!!! The fish in that tank must've cost a lot lol. Nice looking fish too. Never seen EBRs schooling. Nice tank keep it up! Also, are you having any trouble with your shrimp and the rams?? I really want some rams but I'm gonna be stocking shrimp and I've read a lot of disaster stories about rams and shrimp the same tank so idk about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

@FishPondSealant: Thank you! Glad you like it 
@awesometim1: Hey, yeah. I bought 6 EBRs from Tom (through Aquabid) he's the go-to breeder for EBRs and GBRs. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaC2lq81EdE&t=280s Really great guy. He was very informative and communicative during the process. He threw 2 extra EBRs so I have 8 total (1 is in my hospital tank, he lost his dorsal fin so trying to help him recover it). Aside from that I also have a male GBR and a female Gold Ram. 

As far as shrimp go, yeah, I'd think twice. "If it fits in their mouth, they can eat it" That rule is 100% accurate. I bought 30 ghost shrimp and they got devoured lol. Actually, 1 survived, and he's still alive and kicking. He's actually about 1.5" now, so he's definitely a BIG shrimp and nobody in my tank messes with him. They know better lol. That ghost shrimp isn't shy either, he swims and cleans all day long.

I ordered 5 Amano shrimp from The Shrimp Farm, I heard that those shrimp, since they are bigger, rams don't really mess with them. Well I guess we'll have to find out. They come in today so I'm excited. If they are too small I'll just quarantine in my hospital tank until they're big enough so they don't get eaten.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

@awesometim1: Hey! Just got my Amano Shrimp. They're all doing great in the tank; my rams have "tested" them by poking at them but not chasing or trying to eat them. They're decent sized as well so they don't fit in my ram's mouth. All my fish were paying attention to them considering they always get excited whenever I float new tank mates..... to prevent any issues I distracted all my fish with shrimp pellets (lol at the irony) and sent them to a corner while I released the shrimp. Worked out perfectly.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> @awesometim1: Hey! Just got my Amano Shrimp. They're all doing great in the tank; my rams have "tested" them by poking at them but not chasing or trying to eat them. They're decent sized as well so they don't fit in my ram's mouth. All my fish were paying attention to them considering they always get excited whenever I float new tank mates..... to prevent any issues I distracted all my fish with shrimp pellets (lol at the irony) and sent them to a corner while I released the shrimp. Worked out perfectly.




Thanks for letting me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Update - April 23, 2017






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dem plecos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Update - May 7, 2017



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Update May 15, 2017




























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice! Loving the new school


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Update !




























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe7cri (May 4, 2017)

Looks great, everything is growing in very nicely. Makes me feel disappointed with the 29g I just started, lol.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Update 







































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maldo3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Very Nice Set-up. Thanks for posting specs.Nice to see progression pics. Started a 55 in Jan. I will eventually post some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

maldo3 said:


> Very Nice Set-up. Thanks for posting specs.Nice to see progression pics. Started a 55 in Jan. I will eventually post some pics. :thumbsup:



For sure! Thank you.

I created a section on my website for full detail on my tanks & setup:

https://www.diegobedoyavision.com/aquariumlyfe/


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure if you’re still checking this thread but how are you executing the light cycle with a Planted+ fixture? They’re non-programmable so I’m assuming you do it by hand or tampered with internals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

